# Upload speed is a paltry 1.5Mbps, change photosync source?



## lorien (Jan 31, 2018)

Operating System: Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom CC

Sooo, I did the migration from Lightroom Classic to Lightroom CC and it all went smoothly, but now I'm waiting for the original photos to sync up and it looks like it's going to take approximately 2 months to upload 800GB. I have to pause the sync during the day, because it uses up ALL the upload bandwidth.

Anyway, I checked with my network guy at work and he said, just bring it in and finish the upload here. But I'm installed on a desktop and the thought of lugging the box in on public transport is really not my favourite thought.

So my question is: Is it possible to setup Lightroom CC on a laptop and external drive and continue the sync on a different computer?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 31, 2018)

I can't think of an easy way of doing that. Sure, you can setup LRCC on a laptop, but it won't know about the 800GB of photos until they have been uploaded to the cloud. The images are currently held locally on your desktop, so apart from "starting over" (which is difficult anyway) I can't see how it can be done. Unfortunately peer-to-peer syncing isn't a feature of Adobe's cloud apps, which is ideally what you'd want in this situation.

Maybe one of our other gurus here might have an idea.


----------



## lorien (Oct 22, 2018)

Just thought I would update this. I lugged the desktop in on the train and it took about 2 days to upload (as opposed to 3+ months!).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks for the update lorien!


----------

